# ..



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

..


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm really happy to hear that you've recovered, gives me some hope, may I ask you what triggered your DP?


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

too much fear and confusion. got really confused about who i am. around the same time i lost my family. and had a couple bad highs smokin weed, made me very scared. and thats when the feelings of dp began.

im not gonna get on here much anymore.

the only important thing i can say is that dp is just a state of mind and that it clears up. just gotta find the right keys.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> too much fear and confusion. got really confused about who i am. around the same time i lost my family. and had a couple bad highs smokin weed, made me very scared. and thats when the feelings of dp began.
> 
> im not gonna get on here much anymore.
> 
> the only important thing i can say is that dp is just a state of mind and that it clears up. just gotta find the right keys.


Thanks for the reply, quite an inspiring post and a huge help since I'm going through a special diet that's supposed to help in every way, so my hope is more alive than ever!


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

Thank you Fieldsmatt, nice to hear something hopeful.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

That is what people MUST understand! This is temporary even if it's for 10 years or something. IT CAN BE CURED AND/OR GET BETTER!


----------



## manihar234 (Aug 29, 2012)

there is a solution for our health for fith for everyone.


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the positive post


----------

